# New Boot Suggestions (very bony/narrow feet/ankles)



## Gcsk8s (Mar 28, 2018)

I apologize if this is a super cliche question, but I am bad with decisions and wanted to hear from others.

I am currently unhappy with my 32 Binary Boas, even with the Intuition liner heated to my foot shape AND superfeet custom molded insoles, so I've decided to try a new pair of boots. I am 6ft tall and weigh just under 140lbs so I'm hella skinny, which especially applies to my feet (i.e. narrow foot, bony ankles, super high arch). I wear a size 9.5 in most all of my regular shoes, and I have these boots in size 9.5 as well.

I ride all over the mountain, except for double blacks or moguls in general, and, though I'm not a total park rat and can't do much relatively in the park, I'm wanting to get more into and better at park riding.

I was hoping y'all could give me some good boot brand/model recommendations for feet like mine, 

AND I was wondering whether y'all recommend sticking with a size 9.5 or, doing what I've heard is a solid idea, getting a half-size smaller for best possible fit outcome once the boot wears in. Also keep in mind that my right foot is about a half size smaller than my left, and that difference is def noticeable.

Some new boot ideas I've been leaning towards are Vans Auras, K2 Maysis LTD, Burton Concords, Salomon Dialogue's. PLZ HALP


----------



## d3tro (Apr 4, 2018)

Went on the same route in january. Ive tried DC Control, Vans not sure if it was the Aura, Burton Ruler.

It's mostly a personnal Taste there, you gotta try Them, walk with Them, flex your knees...

I didnt like the DC cause they felt big, but was confortable.

Didnt like the Vans they felt like they were already 6 years old, not truly confortable.

The Ruler were great I was used to the speedlace system from my previous Burton. And my feet fitted like a gloves on it. The ankle support in the boot really hold.

Ended up with the Concord instead mostly because I got deal with Burton and the Ruler un black were BO. I like them. Confortable, Light, took them with the speedlace instead of the Boa system.

The only negative thing I can say about them is that in black, the material of it, suffer from the binding ankle strap. Because of friction, it already show sign of wear. I will post pictures later of them.

Envoyé de mon SM-A520W en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## jstar (Sep 21, 2016)

My feet sound quite similar to yours, go try on the Burton Imperials. The flow boots I've tried (Helios,Talon) are super comfy too, just not as much heel hold for myself. Every other boot I've tried crushes my instep.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Gcsk8s said:


> I apologize if this is a super cliche question, but I am bad with decisions and wanted to hear from others.
> 
> I am currently unhappy with my 32 Binary Boas, even with the Intuition liner heated to my foot shape AND superfeet custom molded insoles, so I've decided to try a new pair of boots. I am 6ft tall and weigh just under 140lbs so I'm hella skinny, which especially applies to my feet (i.e. narrow foot, bony ankles, super high arch). I wear a size 9.5 in most all of my regular shoes, and I have these boots in size 9.5 as well.
> 
> ...


Hi Gcsk8s,

The best way to start is always with barefoot measurements. That can avoid some very expensive mistakes. Snowboard boot size will never be the same as shoe size.

Please measure your foot using this method:

Kick your heel (barefoot please, no socks) back against a wall. Mark the floor exactly at the tip of your toe (the one that sticks out furthest - which toe this is will vary by rider). Measure from the mark on the floor to the wall. That is your foot length and is the only measurement that you will want to use. Measure in centimeters if possible, but if not, take inches and multiply by 2.54 (example: an 11.25 inch foot x 2.54 = 28.57 centimeters).

For width please place the inside (medial side) of your foot against a wall. Please then measure from the wall out to the widest point on the lateral (outside) of your foot.

STOKED!


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Best heel hold from all boots I ever had (meanwhile I tried every brand except of Flow) was with the Ride Cadence. IIRC, the Ride Insano is the men's equivalent. May be a boot you could try. 

Proper sizing is the major step to avoid heel lift. Listen to Wiredsport for sizing and take the measures. Usually, one sizes half (or more) sizes smaller than in ones street shoes (as you need a "proper"/snug fit in SB boots whereas one chooses street shoes to be rather comfy loose).


----------



## Captn_K (Apr 1, 2017)

I would throw Adidas into the mix. The 2018 line is badass! They have the best optimized footprint I've seen.


----------

